# The first hint that Ph preparing to open borders?



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Check out this recent FB post on the BOI page.

While I'm still not holding my breath it gives some hope to those of us stuck in our home countries wanting to come there on tourist visas. 25 months and counting since I saw the girlfriend! Lets see...










Link:
Bureau of Immigration


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's not the first hint more like the 3rd time from my recollection and I wouldn't put any weight behind this, its more like a vote of confidence from Immigration and a call for more Bureau Officer's, maybe even more funding.

The number of infections must remain low but with new variants we end up back at square one plus and more people vaccinated before it opens up, currently 36% of the population is fully vaccinated.

I think it'll end up opening at the end of the first quarter of 2022, it's taken 8 months to get roughly 1/3 of the population fully vaccinated, quite the feat for a 3rd world country and my observation of standing in line and watching how hard or tasking this process is on the Health Care workers.. they are very hard working hero's.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Check out this recent FB post on the BOI page.
> 
> ...


It's "only" a statement from the BI stating that they are ready "if & when", same as statements released from DOT. etc.

The gate keepers are the IATF. Pay attention to their statements & hints.

I see a little easing happening for "residents" who live in a few areas but it's still far from the point of allowing foreign tourists back into the country. That's still based on achieving 90% herd immunity.

I'm not sure what others are experiencing with their internal travels but I had to go to another province recently, needed a RT-PCR test. I had to book online, show up & wait in a long line for the test, then wait 3 days for the results. Imagine the same logistical challenge for thousands of Foreign tourists having to do the same.

I don't foresee foreign tourists until 90% herd immunity is achieved, lifting of restrictions such as requirements for RT-PCR, Antigen tests, contract tracing, pre-registration requirements, quarantine requirements, requirements to stay "only" in DOT accredited hotels, etc. etc. are removed. Additionally, restrictions are still too de-centralized all over the country. Where i live still has a liquor/cigarette ban, the next town over no liquor ban.

Here is an EO just released for the province where I live to give you an example of the requirements to enter/pass through.
SOURCE: PGLU_EO53-2021

Here is an interesting article on tourism.
SOURCE: Still more fun, but path to tourism recovery can be confusing | Ma. Stella F. Arnaldo


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks all for the info and have to agree with Joe that we are still a long way off opening up borders especially given infection and death numbers that are the same as a year ago by world numbers.

As for internal travels (we live in La Union like Joe but further north I think) if we want to go to Baguio (A neighbouring province) up the mountain we have to go through all the rubbish Joe mentioned even though we have both had our 2 jabs.
As mentioned Bens Mum passed away a few days ago and because she was still positive for C-19 had to be cremated post haste and not the traditional open cask at the family home, sad for the family but those are the laws here. Any way he had to go to Pangasinan (different province down south) for the paperwork and bring his Mums ashes home, went with his cousin who has been jabbed twice also, one border check point asking if they had been vaccinated, yes sir here are our Vax cards,,,,,,,,, that's ok I don't need to see them off you go and same for the return.
No liquor bans here Joe, not for over 12 months and our regular Sari store supplied us smokes and grog on the sly even when the ban was on so alcohol was still flowing freely up and down the freeway from Manila even through that ban.

Tough times for all, not just here. Chin up and soldier on as they say.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Tif we want to go to Baguio (A neighbouring province) up the mountain we have to go through all the rubbish Joe mentioned even though we have both had our 2 jabs.


Speaking of Baguio, "close-open" situation mentioned in todays Baguio article is impacting many businesses everywhere. 

Ok, you can open, now you have to close, ok you can open again, but now you have to close again.....LOL

November 12, 2021
SOURCE: https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1159534


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Honestly Joe it's no different to Australia, many countries for that matter and it's seriously got me beat why Australia are starting to open internal borders,,,,,,, international to some countries yet again (opened, closed etc) while our numbers are a thousand times higher than a year ago in Oz. Go figure.









Australia COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


Australia Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




www.worldometers.info





Some times I feel like a prisoner here and as said 18 months ago thank god we are on a reasonable sized lot or I would have been out, done and dusted if living in a condo. OMO but I think another year or more before things go back to a semblance of normal, time always tells the real story.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Less employees needed if they work effective  
E g I did read how they moved around the stack in several steps concerning a group of people with right to get to Phils 
instead of just make a ONE step check if condition was fullfiled...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Less employees needed if they work effective
> E g I did read how they moved around the stack in several steps concerning a group of people with right to get to Phils
> instead of just make a ONE step check if condition was fullfiled...


If they worked effectively Can you imagine the levels of unemployment there would be. Most work here seems like make work.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> The gate keepers are the IATF. Pay attention to their statements & hints.


Good point I will remember that.

Thanks for all the replies. Of course you guys are all right. I shouldn't have got excited so soon, back to waiting! The gf is 😔 but we are powerless, just have to ride it out. Thousands more in the same situation. 

I'm hoping that when borders do open that we wont have to quarantine (if we present 2 negative PCRs and are fully vaxxed). Dreading a long hotel stay (not to mention the added expense). But again if it has to be done I'll budget for it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> If they worked effectively Can you imagine the levels of unemployment there would be. Most work here seems like make work.


 Yes seem so  
But public services in our home countries too aren¨t known for being effective, they have the bosses the private sector refuse to employ... 

Much better if they were put in production - with effective leaders   
E g there are rather many earlier forest lands, which aren¨t in use, not replanted!!!
I dont know if attitude are changed now by people have lost jobs because of covid, but before covid some farm owners had problem to get enough employees. I believe still similar, because a Filipina from a big farm owner family havent told me any change and we communicate rather often. They use(d) only small part of their farm because not many enough people want to work with farming there as employees.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Good point I will remember thUnoat.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. Of course you guys are all right. I shouldn't have got excited so soon, back to waiting! The gf is 😔 but we are powerless, just have to ride it out. Thousands more in the same situation.
> 
> I'm hoping that when borders do open that we wont have to quarantine (if we present 2 negative PCRs and are fully vaxxed). Dreading a long hotel stay (not to mention the added expense). But again if it has to be done I'll budget for it.


Katana, here's the latest hotel waiting timeline and it's more like 8 days. Quarantine timelines


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Howdy to old friends!

Been considering a return to the old homestead myself, so it's great that at least the quarantine in Manila has been reduced to a mere 8 days. Course,by the time I am able to convince the Missus to return, all will be opened up and the healing process for the country will hopefully be well under way.

I've been locked down for the most part myself,with the wife worrying over me. I do occasionally sneak out while she is at work,but it's usually just to go get a burger. 😃😃


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi old friend, hope you are both prospering as we are through these lockdown days,,,,,,,, months and will be 2 years soon. slowly slowly but remember the heat, now not so bad as the cool season is with us. Will catch up if you make it back. Cheers, Steve.,


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

It'll be awhile yet Steve. We have a house here and its contents to liquidate if we decide to do this.Lots to do,but decisions to be made before anything begins. Things in this country are getting difficult. Might be time to move on.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As we do.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> It'll be awhile yet Steve. We have a house here and its contents to liquidate if we decide to do this.Lots to do,but decisions to be made before anything begins. Things in this country are getting difficult. Might be time to move on.


Saw the writing on the wall back in 2014, one of the reasons why we decided to move from there when we did. In my opinion, it started slowly going downhill the day President KENNEDY was killed and accelerated when Obama & cohorts managed to crowd their way in. Don't know if it will be able recover or not and getting to old for all the BS. 

Fred


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I dont know how much weight this holds but I just came across this:









The Philippines announces it will reopen to tourists 'soon'


The Philippines is looking to open its borders to fully vaccinated tourists coming from "green list" countries "soon," the country's Department of Tourism announced on Friday, November 19.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I dont know how much weight this holds but I just came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But almost no "westerners" are from "green countries"


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I dont know how much weight this holds but I just came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fully vaccinated tourists from "green list" countries and territories may soon enter the Philippines *once the Inter-Agency Task Force issues the guidelines that are expected to come out before the end of the month.*
November 19, 2021
SOURCE: https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1160246

The coronavirus task force "approved in principle the entry of fully vaccinated tourists" from countries with low COVID-19 cases, the ministry said, adding that guidelines must be finalized
November 19, 2021
SOURCE: Philippines to reopen 'soon' to vaccinated foreign tourists

IATF issues new testing, quarantine rules for inbound travelers
November 19, 2021
SOURCE: https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1160337


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Note, however, that the Philippines *still does not allow tourism arrivals for foreigners. Only foreigners with certain types of business and diplomat visas are allowed entry. *

Philippines further relaxes quarantine rules for people arriving from abroad
Nov 19, 2021
SOURCE: Philippines further relaxes quarantine rules for people arriving from abroad


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Nov 22, 2021 Article - Still awaiting Inter-Agency Task Force on the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-EID) approval/guidelines.
SOURCE: https://www.asgam.com/index.php/202...reopen-borders-to-tourists-from-44-countries/


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I don't think they need to brace themselves for the rush.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Imagine thousands of tourist arrivals at the airports soon. How will they get from the airport to their destination or from point A to point B. Many forms of public transportation are still not allowed to operate. In La Union, surfing capitol of the north, buses are allowed to pass through the province to Vigan from Manila but they are not permitted to stop anywhere in La Union. Taxis & private vans for hire will be in high demand & will be making thousands of pesos.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Imagine thousands of tourist arrivals at the airports soon. How will they get from the airport to their destination or from point A to point B. Many forms of public transportation are still not allowed to operate. In La Union, surfing capitol of the north, buses are allowed to pass through the province to Vigan from Manila but they are not permitted to stop anywhere in La Union. Taxis & private vans for hire will be in high demand & will be making thousands of pesos.


We live in a smaller municipality and our jeepney system was destroyed and so they no longer run, we only had 3 full-time Jeepney operators but now that's gone and so in order to get to the main highway in our region we have to take trikes, prices have doubled.

So I'll bet this has taken out many operators.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I guess they will adopt a strict arrivals quota system where only X number of foreign travelers are allowed at airports /week

I really hope we can quarantine at home*, hotels will be overwhelmed when borders open and will add yet another expense. 

*_If fully vaxxed + departure and arrival PCR are negative. _


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I guess they will adopt a strict arrivals quota system where only X number of foreign travelers are allowed at airports /week
> 
> I really hope we can quarantine at home*, hotels will be overwhelmed when borders open and will add yet another expense.


 I hope home quarantine will be approved of costs and booooring reasons


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

At the moment it's looking like an overnight hotel whilst awaiting swab results. Also full itinerary required so strictly genuine tourists only. And they are only talking about green list countries at the moment.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> At the moment it's looking like an overnight hotel whilst awaiting swab results. Also full itinerary required so strictly genuine tourists only. And they are only talking about green list countries at the moment.


 Except they let in some business people from YELLOW countries, which a few days ago were all not green countries except Netherlands and Faroe Islands, which are red. 
But yesterday I saw news Slovakia, Tjeckia, and one more in Europe had got *worse* than Netherlands and Belgium similar, so I suppouse they will become red too.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

They just posted again on their FB, but still no firm date.









Link:
Bureau of Immigration


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It looks like they want to open up for Christmas snd New Year's, I can't blame them the economy and the poor look forward to this time of the year.

There's s huge push going on right now to get many people vaccinated I think from Nov 25 - Dec 01.

I'm supposed to get my second vaccine dose on Dec 02, my wife refuses to vaccinate and my youngest son 16, has a cold and can't get his.

I'm starting to see many people out and about now especially kids and nearly half of them not wearing masks or wearing them on their chins, thank God the face shield requirement is gone.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> It looks like they want to open up for Christmas snd New Year's, I can't blame them the economy and the poor look forward to this time of the year.
> 
> There's s huge push going on right now to get many people vaccinated I think from Nov 25 - Dec 01.
> 
> ...


Yes I don't get this checking your temperature and blood pressure before they give you the vaccine, even if you had the flu jab two weeks before. In the UK the covid vaccine went in one arm and the flu jab in the other. Went to the dentist today to have a loose crown refixed. Wanted a blood sugar test before going ahead because I'm type 2. Wouldn't do it if I got a cold or diarrhoea. And took a blood oxygen reading, the first reading was low which meant they wouldn't do it, second reading came out ok. What the hell, no anaesthetic just a bit of glue in my mouth.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> It looks like they want to open up for Christmas snd New Year's, I can't blame them the economy and the poor look forward to this time of the year.
> 
> There's s huge push going on right now to get many people vaccinated I think from Nov 25 - Dec 01.
> 
> ...


I miss Christmas there, only got to experience it once. Was with the gf in her brgy. As you said, the poor really look forward to it and despite hardly having anything to their name they laid on a banquet. Had fun on NYs too doing 100meter sprint races with the locals. Was great fun. Wont be able to make it this year though.

I have a friend in Hong Kong who refused to get the vaccine. It took me 7 weeks of gentle prodding but it worked and shes now had her 2 X Pfizer.

How are the jeepneys? Are they back to full loads or do they still restrict the number of people? I rely on those a lot during visits and would be a bit worried if jammed into them armpit to armpit at rush hour. On the plus side they are open on all sides so the ventilation helps. I'll likely dress like an astronaut... all double mask, eye shield glasses and visor, along with hand sanitizer bottles worn like an ammo belt 
Just cant afford to get sick during a visit!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I miss Christmas there, only got to experience it once. Was with the gf in her brgy. As you said, the poor really look forward to it and despite hardly having anything to their name they laid on a banquet. Had fun on NYs too doing 100meter sprint races with the locals. Was great fun. Wont be able to make it this year though.
> 
> I have a friend in Hong Kong who refused to get the vaccine. It took me 7 weeks of gentle prodding but it worked and shes now had her 2 X Pfizer.
> 
> ...


The jeepneys are running but I think a few of them dropped out of the business due to many factors like customers ending up buying bikes, motorcycles, and their own means of transportation so they can get to work or get around, so lack of customers now.

The lockdowns were harsh on the private transportation sector, it seems somewhat normal currently but the damage has been done. The Government is trying to distribute compensation of 7,500 pesos before Christmas, so who knows maybe it'll come back, many can now register their vehicles and renew their driver's license with the boost of money.

I haven't or just gave up on public transportation in our area so until the jeeps start running again in our Municipality all 3 of them, I'll end up renting a trike the whole day but the jeepneys and Airconditioned buses still run along the highways and no more plastic barriers and face shields are no longer required, for now, the jeeps are full but not to the point of being stuck in there like a sardine.

You'd better rethink being overly protected with face shields etc... it gets very difficult to breathe for us older folks and don't forget the incredible heat and humidity. I use a mask that fits like a stocking around my face, I find this the most comfortable way to protect myself and I can move the mask around if it gets too much moisture, my son is holding one of my face masks, they cost 50 pesos.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The jeepneys are running but I think a few of them dropped out of the business due to many factors like customers ending up buying bikes, motorcycles, and their own means of transportation so they can get to work or get around, so lack of customers now.
> 
> The lockdowns were harsh on the private transportation sector, it seems somewhat normal currently but the damage has been done. The Government is trying to distribute compensation of 7,500 pesos before Christmas, so who knows maybe it'll come back, many can now register their vehicles and renew their driver's license with the boost of money.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a nice update on how things are there now. I do recall chatting to jeepney drivers there and even during normal times they said they weren't exactly raking in earnings. Those guys work long hours and the rush hr traffic is a slog. Was about to ask about the plastic barriers.

Sorry for the probably dumb question but when you say "renting a trike" did you mean you ride it around yourself or is it where you hire trike+driver for the day?

Thats a very good point about the masks and visors. I forgot to factor in the head and humidity. Thanks for the photo of the mask I shall remember that and buy one. 

Just as we thought the world kinda had a handle on things along comes this south African mutation...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Thanks for a nice update on how things are there now. I do recall chatting to jeepney drivers there and even during normal times they said they weren't exactly raking in earnings. Those guys work long hours and the rush hr traffic is a slog. Was about to ask about the plastic barriers.
> 
> Sorry for the probably dumb question but when you say "renting a trike" did you mean you ride it around yourself or is it where you hire trike+driver for the day?
> 
> ...


Wrong choice of words by me, we hire the trike from 2 - 4 hours.

The fee used to be 300 pesos pre Covid but now it's closer to 500 pesos for us to travel 7 miles.

I used to enjoy driving here but after several years I've changed my mind due to heavy traffic, no place to park, stress, cost of maintaining a vehicle and all the many hassles of registration I'd rather be a passenger and make it a more pleasurable experience when out and about.

When we had the shield mandate most of the people wore the shield as a hat because of the fogging or the heat, so happy now to ditch that ugly hat and one less thing to drag around.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I used to enjoy driving here but after several years I've changed my mind due to heavy traffic, no place to park, stress, cost of maintaining a vehicle and all the many hassles of registration I'd rather be a passenger and make it a more pleasurable experience when out and about.


I would love to drive there but something stopped me. Just the thought of something happening (even if its not my fault) is the stuff of nightmares. All it takes is for a pedestrian not checking and stepping out in front and its too late to brake etc.

If I ever drove there I'd fit the rental with 4 dashcams and wear a GoPro on my hat!

The price the gf and I pay is huge. We once had to wait 2 hours for a jeepney back to her area from the middle of town (Iloilo). So on each visit hours and and hours are lost in total just standing around.

Tempted just to save up and get a used moped or bike and leave it parked at her place. Wouldn't use it on busy roads but would be handy for tootling around her area in a 2 or 3km radius. The local grocery would be a 5 min ride away vs. a 45 min walk or a 20 min wait for a trike. Id be overly careful and ride it nice and slow. Of course the other hazard are the huge pickups blazing past at way over the limit.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I would love to drive there but something stopped me. Just the thought of something happening (even if its not my fault) is the stuff of nightmares. All it takes is for a pedestrian not checking and stepping out in front and its too late to brake etc.
> 
> If I ever drove there I'd fit the rental with 4 dashcams and wear a GoPro on my hat!
> 
> ...


In your case a motorcycle would work well.

I've also thought about the motorcycle but it won't work for me because if the limitations on space for groceries and then at most just I and my wife could ride. 

I seriously thought about and still thinking about a tuk tuk or 3 wheeled unit but these unit models such as Bajaj, TVS King or Piaggio Ape, run from 175,000 - 212,000 pesos so not real cheap, I'd really like to get the Piaggio diesel but I have no motorcycle license.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Tempted just to save up and get a used moped or bike and leave it parked at her place. Wouldn't use it on busy roads but would be handy for tootling around her area in a 2 or 3km radius. The local grocery would be a 5 min ride away vs. a 45 min walk or a 20 min wait for a trike. Id be overly careful and ride it nice and slow. Of course the other hazard are the huge pickups blazing past at way over the limit.


 For such short distances there are 3 and 4 wheeler ELECTRIC vehicles, even new ones from around 80 000 pesos. IF seller info say correct, then (some) electric vehicles dont need neither registration nor driving licence. Im talking about them with max speeds similar to mopeds. LOOK UP though to get a strong enough engine. Some of the electric vehicles have to weak engines for normal size westerners 
The weaker ones of Suzuki minivan CARS too. (There are 660 engines, but there are 1000 cc too.) An 8 seater - Filipinos say 13 🤣 - had problem to get uphill at highway at Cebu mountains with only 3 big Americans and a tiny Filipina! Not much use of a vehicle if it need push to get uphills at highways


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> For such short distances there are 3 and 4 wheeler ELECTRIC vehicles, even new ones from around 80 000 pesos. IF seller info say correct, then (some) electric vehicles dont need neither registration nor driving licence. Im talking about them with max speeds similar to mopeds. LOOK UP though to get a strong enough engine. Some of the electric vehicles have to weak engines for normal size westerners
> The weaker ones of Suzuki minivan CARS too. (There are 660 engines, but there are 1000 cc too.) An 8 seater - Filipinos say 13 🤣 - had problem to get uphill at highway at Cebu mountains with only 3 big Americans and a tiny Filipina! Not much use of a vehicle if it need push to get uphills at highways


Its funny you said that lol. Last time I was in the Ph with my gf we went out one night and the trike enclosure was tiny. I had serious doubts getting into it. But I managed to squeeze in bent over. Im not tall either (173cm). 

The ground clearance dropped to like 15mm and when we came across some road works the uneven surface caused the bottom of the trike to scrape the road. 

By this time we were moving at walking speed because of the road being dug up so I got out and walked alongside the trike. As soon as I got out the scraping stopped and trike could move easier. My gf, the other 2 girls and the driver all smiling away at me.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

KatanaDV20 said:


> But I managed to squeeze in bent over. Im not tall either (173cm).


I'm 191cm. 
I really hate trikes and jeepneys..


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Tiz said:


> I'm 191cm.
> I really hate trikes and jeepneys..


Whoa, I have no reason to whine. Must be really tough for you bent over in jeepneys and trikes.


----------

